# Can I take my car or do I need to buy one??



## Dalevolcom (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys

I'm not very clued up so please forgive any naievty. I have recently moved to Santander for work. I have just got my Spanish NIE and social security number. I have a car in the uk that I was considering bringing over due to the fact my contract ends in June so I may be going back to the uk for summer. As I understand you are allowed a english car in the country for up to 6 months on vacation. My
Concern is would this still apply to me as I have an NIE and social security number,or would I be classed as a Spanish citizen who is not on vacation? My
Other option is to buy a car here, but then I'm unsure about insuring it for a year as I don't know if I will be going back for the summer. Also does anyone know of any good second hand car sites in Spain? Due to living in the centre of Santander I am also going to be faced with the problem of parking.
Anyway thanks in advance
Dale


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dalevolcom said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm not very clued up so please forgive any naievty. I have recently moved to Santander for work. I have just got my Spanish NIE and social security number. I have a car in the uk that I was considering bringing over due to the fact my contract ends in June so I may be going back to the uk for summer. As I understand you are allowed a english car in the country for up to 6 months on vacation. My
> Concern is would this still apply to me as I have an NIE and social security number,or would I be classed as a Spanish citizen who is not on vacation? My
> ...


If you're planning to be here for more than 90 days you will have to register as resident and that will mean that you have to show you have an income going into a Spanish bank account in excess of €650 per person per month, plus you have to show that you have health care coverage. Your UK reg car will have to be homologated (i.e. put onto Spanish plates which requires it to be tested and checked for conformity. this must be done within 90 days of your being registered as a resident. While it is still on UK plates it will have to be street legal in the UK (i.e. have a valid VEL, MoT and be insured). Depending on its value and how long you have owned it, you may have to pay import duty and IVA.

The best website for second-hand vehicles is AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados however, you will find that second-hand vehicles in Spain are, in general, more expensive to buy than in UK but invariably have fewer corrosion problems.


----------



## Dalevolcom (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey, thank you for your response. So as I'm already registered as a Spanish resident and have a bank account etc. does that mean that I couldn't bring my car over for the 90 days without registering it as a Spanish vechile? Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dalevolcom said:


> Hey, thank you for your response. So as I'm already registered as a Spanish resident and have a bank account etc. does that mean that I couldn't bring my car over for the 90 days without registering it as a Spanish vechile? Thanks again


Yes that's pretty much what it means. You'd have to do that. And also, since you're already registered you may well have missed the opportunity to not have to pay import tax as it might be too late for it to be considered ' chattels '


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dalevolcom said:


> Hey, thank you for your response. So as I'm already registered as a Spanish resident and have a bank account etc. does that mean that I couldn't bring my car over for the 90 days without registering it as a Spanish vechile? Thanks again


Just to be really clear, in your opening post you mentioned having your NIE and SS numbers but now you say that you are resident. The two things are quite different. Do you have a green sheet (or green card) showing that you are resident?

Once resident, as said above, you would be expected to matriculate your UK vehicle to Spanish plates. However, if you are NOT intending to be in Spain long-term, I would be pragmatic and not bother. 

I know that many will shoot me down for saying this, but I can't see the point if you will be going back to UK!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Just to be really clear, in your opening post you mentioned having your NIE and SS numbers but now you say that you are resident. The two things are quite different. Do you have a green sheet (or green card) showing that you are resident?
> 
> Once resident, as said above, you would be expected to matriculate your UK vehicle to Spanish plates. However, if you are NOT intending to be in Spain long-term, I would be pragmatic and not bother.
> 
> I know that many will shoot me down for saying this, but I can't see the point if you will be going back to UK!


Just be aware that it is illegal for a Spanish resident to own and drive a vehicle registered in another country while in Spain. If the GC decide that you are flouting the law, your vehicle may be confiscated and destroyed.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you really need a car, if you are living in the city centre? Might be simpler just to hire one when you need to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Just to be really clear, in your opening post you mentioned having your NIE and SS numbers but now you say that you are resident. The two things are quite different. Do you have a green sheet (or green card) showing that you are resident?
> 
> Once resident, as said above, you would be expected to matriculate your UK vehicle to Spanish plates. However, if you are NOT intending to be in Spain long-term, I would be pragmatic and not bother.
> 
> I know that many will shoot me down for saying this, but I can't see the point if you will be going back to UK!


I was asking my gestor about this - apparently if you're working & have a SS number you're resident - or if you have been here 90 days +.......... you're simply resident

it doesn't matter that you haven't actually 'registered' & got the green card/cert - you simply ARE resident


so although I see where you're coming from as far as not registering the car is concerned - the OP IS resident - so would have to matriculate it or face the consequences of not doing so if caught

simpler all round to just not bring it I reckon



baldilocks said:


> Just be aware that it is illegal for a Spanish resident to own and drive a vehicle registered in another country while in Spain. If the GC decide that you are flouting the law, your vehicle may be confiscated and destroyed.


yep - those kind of consequences!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I was asking my gestor about this - apparently if you're working & have a SS number you're resident - or if you have been here 90 days +.......... you're simply resident
> 
> it doesn't matter that you haven't actually 'registered' & got the green card/cert - you simply ARE resident


So, what you're saying is, if you do nothing then you are still legal!!!??? ... and there is no purpose in going through the agro! Going further, for those people who can't meet the requirements, simply do nothing and you will be OK!! - Welcome to Spain!



The down side is that so many people ask for the 'green thing' not having it may be a real struggle.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> So, what you're saying is, if you do nothing then you are still legal!!!??? ... and there is no purpose in going through the agro! Going further, for those people who can't meet the requirements, simply do nothing and you will be OK!! - Welcome to Spain!
> 
> 
> 
> The down side is that so many people ask for the 'green thing' not having it may be a real struggle.


well, you can be fined for not registering, or attempting to at least - but if you're 'in the system' in other ways you're registered...... sort of

the bottom line though, as you say, is that you NEED that 'green thing' for so much now that you might just as well get it over with


----------



## Dalevolcom (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I think it will be just best to sell my car back home then and purchase one out here. Does anyone know if you can insure with a Spanish company without changing your
Driving license to a Spanish one? Also anyone know of any monthly rolling insurance company's?
Thanks again


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dalevolcom said:


> Thanks for the response. I think it will be just best to sell my car back home then and purchase one out here. Does anyone know if you can insure with a Spanish company without changing your
> Driving license to a Spanish one? Also anyone know of any monthly rolling insurance company's?
> Thanks again


Yes you can insure a vehicle with a UK licence because it is the vehicle that is insured not the driver. Changing your licence to a Spanish one is no problem and quite easy.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You can only insure for 12 month periods. It has to be insured all the time therefore insurance companies don't offer anything less. Also the reason why you have to give them 2 months notice to cancel.


----------

